

Joshua Topolsky reviews the BlackBerry PlayBook (before anyone else?) - dotBen
http://thisismynextpodcast.com/2011/04/13/blackberry-playbook-review/

======
kenjackson
$499 for a 7" tablet is too much. $399 needs to be the starting price for a 7"
tablet. That's max. $299-$349 seems more reasonable -- especially since I
could've bought a 10" iPad refurb direct from Apple for $349.

------
necubi
Engadget's review is also up: [http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/13/blackberry-
playbook-revie...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/13/blackberry-playbook-
review/). They liked it in general, but found the software immature, albeit
improving.

------
cmer
It seems to me that this is really the beginning of the end for RIM.

Based on this review and the video, it is clear that they're so behind with
their tablet that they've already pretty much lost the game. The same can be
said about Blackberries.

Their die hard user base is now starting to look at Android and iOS very
seriously and their number of new subscribers per unit sold is constantly
declining. If I owned $RIMM, I'd definitely pack up and leave.

A great article about the decline of RIM can be found here:
[http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2010/10/whats-
really-w...](http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2010/10/whats-really-wrong-
with-blackberry-and.html)

------
junklight
So once again the message seems to be: promising but it isn't done yet.

Logic would suggest that the positives of an early, not ready, release - say
100k sales would be totally outweighed by the negative: popular opinion saying
"tablet X is rubbish" (no matter how much it improves the initial impression
is the story that the media and popular opinion will stick with)

Why didn't they work on it for another 6 months and then release it because it
sounds like it will be pretty nice when its finished.

------
icegreentea
Anandtech's review here: Some of the stuff that Joshua said wasn't working
(WiFi sync for example, more stuff on BB Bridge) is included. A slightly more
positive review, but all and all the same. "Great hardware, good start, needs
much more".

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4266/blackberry-playbook-
revie...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4266/blackberry-playbook-review/1)

~~~
icefox
In that review I really have to wonder about using reddit.com
([http://www.anandtech.com/show/4266/blackberry-playbook-
revie...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4266/blackberry-playbook-review/7)) as
a site to test browser loading. Not saying anything about the results
(PlayBook does about the same as the ipad2) just feels like reddit seems to
have the flakiest site that I currently visit so hard to believe you could get
consistent results. Disclaimer: I work for rim on the webkit team.

------
ck2
Dell has 4, 5, and 7 inch tablets that are nicer than this, play flash, and
are lower cost.

